# Alarma con transitores 2N2222



## difer1125 (Jun 5, 2008)

hola a todos los de la comunidad, necdesito ayuda con un pequeño proyecto de la universidad, me piden que diseñe una alarma conformada por transistores 2N2222 que actuen como compuerta logica NAND, debe activarse al abrir la puerta en una maqueta de una casa que ya diseñe, necesito consejos o ejemplos que me ayuden a despegar en este concepto, ya que el tema es nuevo para mi, y no puede llevar integrados con los cuales seria mas facil, solo transistores.

Espero su colaboracion

Gracias


----------



## Apollo (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola difer1125:

Todas las compuertas incluidas en la enorme variedad de circuitos integrados que usamos hoy en día nacieron de las tecnologías DTL y  RTL, hasta convertirse en  TTL , y posteriormente en  CMOS.

Este es un diagrama muy sencillo para crear una compuerta NAND con un transistor, en tu caso 2N2222 (NPN). Estas pueden ser utilizadas como sensores para las puertas.

El siguiente paso sería intercambiar las compuertas por su equivalente discreto.

Como el sistema de alarma podrías utilizar un 555 para generar un tono que será disparado por los sensores.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.

Saludos al foro


----------



## difer1125 (Jun 7, 2008)

gracias amigo por tu colaboracion una cosa que no me quedo muy clara la parte de implementar el 555 para la alarma, por aqui encontre un diagrama que podria funcionarme. pero tengo varias dudas sobre como implemento la compuerta NAND a este esquema.

Espero me puedas colaborar.


----------



## Apollo (Jun 8, 2008)

El diagrama que muestras es un oscilador (Multivibrador astable)común con variación de frecuencia, pero en este caso tiene un pequeño "extra", el LDR te va a dar un efecto (Dependiendo de si es factor positivo o negativo) de apagar y encender la alarma cuando haya/no haya luz sobre el LDR.

En la comunidad contamos con un tutorial acerca de este excelente circuito integrado, en el que se explica el funcionamiento del mismo.

Las compuertas tienen una tabla de verdad, que es un auxiliar en el desarrollo de circuitos con las mismas, contamos también con un tutorial acerca de las compuertas lógicas.

Con esta información podrás controlar el 555 por medio de las compuertas y hacer las combinaciones necesarias para el número de puertas/ventanas que necesites para tu proyecto.

Espero que te sea útil esta información.

Saludos al foro


----------

